# which floor does oceanside start on in the aruba surf club



## akantro (Jan 30, 2010)

i see that ocean side is the building closest to the beach.  it seems like being on a low floor in this building might be a drag.  Does ocean side include everything from the ground up or is there a minimum floor that is considered oceanside considering the premium assumes you have some type of good view.


----------



## mlfrancis (Jan 30, 2010)

*gardenview*

the first 4 floors are gardenview


----------



## PaulN (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope that the previous post is right, but I believe the entire first building is considered Oceanside, with the exception of the Oceanfront facing side.  I think the first couple of floors on the face are considered Oceanside as well.


----------



## mlfrancis (Jan 31, 2010)

*Lighthouse and Compass*

I found the resort layout and I had incorrect information - oceanside is all of the interior facing floors (views of the pool or the ocean club) and the first few of the oceanfront side - sorry.

(I have a .pdf of the layout but couldn't figure out how to link it to this site)


----------



## qlaval (Jan 31, 2010)

There....


----------



## m61376 (Jan 31, 2010)

mlfrancis said:


> I found the resort layout and I had incorrect information - oceanside is all of the interior facing floors (views of the pool or the ocean club) and the first few of the oceanfront side - sorry.
> 
> (I have a .pdf of the layout but couldn't figure out how to link it to this site)



and North facing as well...


----------



## mlfrancis (Jan 31, 2010)

*thanks!*

it would be great if someone (Dave??) could post this to the images on the Resort Search for SurfWatch.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 1, 2010)

qlaval said:


> There....





Graden View is floors 2 and 3 only - I know as I am a very early (first week slaes) owner of a GV - w assumed when they said the first 3 floors that it would be 2,3,4 but it is not - GV is floors 2 and 3 only and the the whole last building ,,,,orange in this picture.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> Graden View is floors 2 and 3 only - I know as I am a very early (first week slaes) owner of a GV - w assumed when they said the first 3 floors that it would be 2,3,4 but it is not - GV is floors 2 and 3 only and the the whole last building ,,,,orange in this picture.



I think the  confusion is that the OV rooms in the Compass building and part of the Spyglass building are floors 4 and above. However, there are no guest rooms on the first floor so there are really only 2 floors of GV in these buildings (floors 2 and 3).

To answer the OP's question-although even the lower floors in the first building are considered OS, exchangers are likely to be assigned those rooms.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 1, 2010)

m61376 said:


> I think the  confusion is that the OV rooms in the Compass building and part of the Spyglass building are floors 4 and above. However, there are no guest rooms on the first floor so there are really only 2 floors of GV in these buildings (floors 2 and 3).


I am not confused - there were never plans for guest rooms on the first floor of the Compass building so when we were told the first 3 floors... 2,3,4 certainly seem implied by the developer. Lighthouse and Spyglass also do not have first floors as u know....just a developer being 'creative' with wording as they said as owners we were likely to get the 'top' of the GV floors and floor 4 has a nice view above the trees.

So yes, the actuality is floors 2 and 3.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> I am not confused - there were never plans for guest rooms on the first floor of the Compass building so when we were told the first 3 floors... 2,3,4 certainly seem implied by the developer. Lighthouse and Spyglass also do not have first floors as u know....just a developer being 'creative' with wording as they said as owners we were likely to get the 'top' of the GV floors and floor 4 has a nice view above the trees.
> 
> So yes, the actuality is floors 2 and 3.



Sorry, Pat- I didn't mean to imply that you were confused- just that in general it can be confusing by how Marriott described them. 

The good thing is the Spyglass building perpendicular to the beach is all GV and I understand the upper floors esp. have some beautiful partial ocean views.


----------



## horseman (Jul 21, 2011)

qlaval said:


> There....



Can someone provide the building names for the various Aruba Surf Club buildings? I am confused which is Spyglass. My assumption is the one whose roof looks like a spy glass, but in the previous posts there seems to be some confusion. 

One post refers to OV rooms in the Spyglass building ( the blue and orange building perpendicular to the beach) and then another indicates that the  Spyglass building is all GV( the orage building perpendicular to the beach) . 

Also interested in the names of the other buildings as well if anyone has them.

Finally, it is my understanding that the L shaped building is one sided with all rooms facing the interior (i.e the pool and lazy river) , but the other too buildings are double sided with some rooms facing the interior and some facing The Ocean Club building 

Thanks


----------



## m61376 (Jul 21, 2011)

horseman said:


> Can someone provide the building names for the various Aruba Surf Club buildings? I am confused which is Spyglass. My assumption is the one whose roof looks like a spy glass, but in the previous posts there seems to be some confusion.
> 
> One post refers to OV rooms in the Spyglass building ( the blue and orange building perpendicular to the beach) and then another indicates that the  Spyglass building is all GV( the orage building perpendicular to the beach) .
> 
> ...


The building closet to the beach (yellow and green) is the Lighthouse building. The one behind that is the Compass building, which has the main lobby. The Spyglass building is the L shaped building, with the rooms perpendicular to the beach GV and floors 4 and above of the wing parallel to the beach OV.

And, yes, the Spyglass building is one sided and the other two buildings have villas on both sides. All 3BR villas are n the back of the Compass building, with the balconies of the lock-out facing the island and the other two balconies OV.


----------



## byebye (Jul 21, 2011)

*Points*

Has anyone figured out why in DC the point values are the same for both Ocean and Oceanside views?


----------



## m61376 (Jul 21, 2011)

spiker said:


> Has anyone figured out why in DC the point values are the same for both Ocean and Oceanside views?



I had asked customer advocacy about this and got some long winded explanation, justified by demand. Yet- MVCI at one time charged 4-5K more and Marriott.com charges more for OS than OV. So, basically, reserving an OS with points is a good deal, but OS owners get the short end of the stick.

Like many of the point allocations and costs, this doesn't make sense to me, but some number cruncher is satisfied....


----------

